# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Minisode 3: December TOTM

## RareCola

*Minisode 3: December TOTM*
We're back after a long break, lots of things got in our way but hopefully all are resolved and lots more episodes are coming soon! This episode covers the December Tasks of the Month and everything that's changed since we've been away.





The Podcast MP3 is now available to download for free from iTunes! 
iTunes - Podcasts - DreamViews Lucid Dreaming Podcast

An MP3 is also available through my Dropbox RSS Feed!

We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!

----------


## Kaenthem

Great Podcast RareCola and Ophelia. I've been waiting for a new podcast and you did an amazing job on this one. I hope to see more of these in the near future!

----------


## Twoshadows

I just noticed this. I have somehow missed out on all the podcasts until now. So I'm really glad you posted this on the Task of the Month page.

RareCola and Ophelia--you did such a fantastic job and have really nice voices. I look forward to listening to the other podcasts.

And thank you for the nice things you said about me and my dreaming! I think that made my day.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

All right, it's great to hear your voices again!   ::D: 

Wonderful job with this one.  As usual, a ton of what you said was relevant for my own dreaming.  I'm still learning to move with the flow of the dream and, as RareCola said, acknowledge that we're mostly choosing where/what we explore in a vast, wild dreamspace.  I agree that's part of what makes tasks like the aurora borealis one so special.  It gives you the opportunity to surrender part of the task to your subconscious.  You literally can't finish that task through willful creation alone.  Part of it (seeing where the aurora borealis comes from) is by definition something you have to just discover.

Twoshadows, I've also been really impressed by the LD skills you've displayed in these past few TotMs.  Inspiration stuff, and the kind words were well-deserved!

I'm looking forward to more of these podcasts!  Thanks, you two!

----------


## RareCola

> I just noticed this. I have somehow missed out on all the podcasts until now. So I'm really glad you posted this on the Task of the Month page.
> 
> RareCola and Ophelia--you did such a fantastic job and have really nice voices. I look forward to listening to the other podcasts.
> 
> And thank you for the nice things you said about me and my dreaming! I think that made my day.



That's understandable, we've been kind of sporadic with releasing these podcast since we started. Glad you found us now though! As Canis said, the praise we gave you was well-deserved. Thank you for your kind words also!





> All right, it's great to hear your voices again!  
> 
> Wonderful job with this one.  As usual, a ton of what you said was relevant for my own dreaming.  I'm still learning to move with the flow of the dream and, as RareCola said, acknowledge that we're mostly choosing where/what we explore in a vast, wild dreamspace.  I agree that's part of what makes tasks like the aurora borealis one so special.  It gives you the opportunity to surrender part of the task to your subconscious.  You literally can't finish that task through willful creation alone.  Part of it (seeing where the aurora borealis comes from) is by definition something you have to just discover.
> 
> Twoshadows, I've also been really impressed by the LD skills you've displayed in these past few TotMs.  Inspiration stuff, and the kind words were well-deserved!
> 
> I'm looking forward to more of these podcasts!  Thanks, you two!



Definitely feels good to be back  ::D:  

I'm recently learning how important it is to just flow with your dreams also. However much we think we controlling our dreams, we aren't really. A huge percentage of what we experience is made up from our subconscious so I figure it's best to embrace that. Dreams also feel much more stable when you're just passively controlling and experiencing it than when you try to manipulate the dreams forcibly. That's not to say you can't control your dreams, quite the opposite, you just need to find passive ways of allowing it to flow.

----------


## Xanous

Great minisode you two. I realized some things about why I failed the advanced task. Good thoughts!

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks Canis and Rarecola. 

And I agree about enjoying the tasks that allow your subconscious to have some fun. Some of the best tasks I have done were the ones where there is an "unknown". For example "Look in your closet. Describe what was inside". You can't plan that in advance. You take control by finding the closet, but then you sit back and enjoy what your brain comes up with. The ones where you ask DCs questions are like that too. You never can predict what will come out of their mouths.

----------


## web

Glad to see the podcasts back in action, they are what brought me to the forum, thanks for keeping them up!

----------

